# Sweating newborn during sleep?



## Waiting2Grow

Does anyone elses nrwborn sweat when they are asleep?

I have a 5 day old boy. For the last 2 nights he has really been sweating on his back while sleeping in his crib. At 1st i had the room at 74 degrees(according to my movement/sound monitor). When i went to chsnge him his sleeper and sheet under him were completely soaked down to the mattress pad. :nope: then i lowered the temp to 72, again hes soaked along with the sheet. I was so upset, afraid somehing was wrong. Took his temp and it was fine. I lowered the temp again to 68 degrees, tjis time he didnt sweat through. The room was not hot at all, im just not getting how he could be that hot. :shrug: 
Decided to call doc that , morning just to be safe. He said at this young age they are regulating their temps. He said that since his temp is ok not to worry, but not to go lower than the 67-68 degrees.

It judt scares me because overheating is a risk for sids. Im glad we have the movement monitor.

Anyone else out there experiencing this?


----------



## Sideways 8

I have a sweaty little girl too. She's nearly a month old. She's just like her mommy, sweaty at nighttime! I wouldn't worry too much. :flower:


----------



## Waiting2Grow

What do you have LO sleep in? What temp do u keep the room?


----------



## ermm23a

Waiting2Grow said:


> Does anyone elses nrwborn sweat when they are asleep?
> 
> I have a 5 day old boy. For the last 2 nights he has really been sweating on his back while sleeping in his crib. At 1st i had the room at 74 degrees(according to my movement/sound monitor). When i went to chsnge him his sleeper and sheet under him were completely soaked down to the mattress pad. :nope: then i lowered the temp to 72, again hes soaked along with the sheet. I was so upset, afraid somehing was wrong. Took his temp and it was fine. I lowered the temp again to 68 degrees, tjis time he didnt sweat through. The room was not hot at all, im just not getting how he could be that hot. :shrug:
> Decided to call doc that , morning just to be safe. He said at this young age they are regulating their temps. He said that since his temp is ok not to worry, but not to go lower than the 67-68 degrees.
> 
> It judt scares me because overheating is a risk for sids. Im glad we have the movement monitor.
> 
> Anyone else out there experiencing this?

I experienced this exact same thing when I first brought my little man home. I freaked out, thinking he was sweating and I kept taking his temp and it was normal. I even brought him to the hospital.... I had called and they told me to bring an outfit that he had "sweated" through with me when I came. The nurse took one whiff and laughed and said, "Is this your first boy?" and I said yes, and she said that it was urine and that if you don't point their penis down and have the diaper on tight, when they pee, it will come out of the diaper and get all over them. Mine was getting all over his back, so I thought it couldn't be pee, but it was. 

After that, I started making an effort to be sure I kept it pointed down when I closed his diaper, and it totally stopped happening. 

I had convinced myself it was sweat and not urine, but I was wrong. Maybe this is the case with your little man? Try to be sure you point his little thing down and make sure the diaper is snug enough and see if that helps.


----------



## LauraLu

Hi there! My little guy used to sweat profusely as well when he was a newborn. I hated seeing it because I too was afraid of SIDS and him being just uncomfortable.

Keep the room cool - we keep our house pretty cool at night time because that's how we like to sleep. I think 66-67 F works best. I only put Benjamin in a sleeper and do not cover him with a blanket. He has a blanket he likes to cuddle with but I rarely put in on him. If I do think he might be cold, I check his hands and/or ears and nose, haha.

He is now almost 10 months and no longer sweats. Hope this helps a bit! Congrats on your son! :flower:


----------



## steph.4192

My LO did the exact same thing, i dont remember how old though, but he sweated alot and it scared me, he still sometimes sweats, but i think thats because i put an extra blanket on him sometimes cause i feel its a bit cold.


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Well last night went alot better. We kept the room at 69 degrees. I went to walmart and bought some baby pads for him to sleep on. He sweated just a tad, but nothingto compared to the night before. I thought maybe urine at 1st too, but it didnt have a smell at all.


----------



## Amyface

Do you have a waterproof sheet on? We put one on for Myles and it made him sweat so much that we just took it off


----------



## emilyjade

my LO is still like this at 7+ months hun, try not to worry :hugs: congrats on the newborn x


----------



## Waiting2Grow

We had a waterproof mattress pad on. Maybe that was the problem


----------

